# eBook reader



## Lizz (18. November 2011)

Empfehlungen bitte hier rein! Diverse seiten mit testberichten nehme ich auch gerne Entgegen.
Ich besaß noch nie einen und kann dazu nicht wirklich viel sagen, was ich bevorzuge.
Hatte auch noch nie sowas in der Hand. :p  Hauptsache ich kann davon gut ablesen und der akku macht mehr als 20std 

GreeZ Lizz

Edit: Suche natürlich was wo ich nicht unnötig Geld ausgebe.
       Hier hab ich einen und evtl. bemängeln warum ich diesen nicht nehmen sollte.
http://www.weltbild.de/1/ebook/eboo...4f43b367d847e607656150f990230fc&affId=1808980
       naja dachte da geht mehr mit den Akkus, aber naja mit den 8std.... wird schon gehen.


----------



## 2fast4uall (18. November 2011)

Ich kann einfach nur immer wieder den Kindle empfehlen:

Kindle eReader, Wi-Fi, 15 cm (6 Zoll) E Ink Display, deutsches Menü: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop

Hab das Teil selbst und bin höchst zufrieden. Akku reicht sehr lange aus, er frisst alles, was man ihm entgegen wirft und das alles noch zu einem sehr fairen Preis


----------



## Lizz (18. November 2011)

Die akku Angabe is ja mal... naja merkwürdig. Ich komm da zusammen auf ca 15std. Kommt das hin?


----------



## Verminaard (18. November 2011)

Kann auch den normalen Kindle weiterempfehlen.
Hat meine Frau seit einigen Monaten im Einsatz:
Hier mal Copy/Paste ihrer Rezension: 


Spoiler



Ich habe den Kindle am 3. Mai 2011 gekauft und habe ihn jetzt schon eine Weile im "Crashtest".  

Vorab sei gesagt, ich nutze den Kindle zum reinen Lesen von Büchern. 
Ich bin wirklich begeistert von dem Gerät. Der Einfachheit halber, unterteile ich die Rezension in Pro's und Contra's. 

Pro: 
Bei einer täglichen Dauernutzung von minimum 3 1/2 Stunden (Weg zur  Arbeit hin und zurück), hält der Akku knappe 23 Tage. Wenn ich während  der Nutzung häufig das Wörterbuch zu Rate ziehe, verkürzt sich die  Akkulaufzeit merklich. (Kommt eben auf die Exzessivität an, mit der man  das Wörterbuch nutzt, weshalb ich hier auch keine Zeitangabe machen  kann.) Macht aber nix, da man mit dem USB Adapter, den man - leider  extra - bei Amazon kaufen kann, das Gerät während des Ladevorgangs  weiter nutzen kann. 

Die Schrift ist bei jeder Sonnenlage gut zu lesen, der Kindle  überhitzt sich nicht, die Tasten für das Vor- und Zurückblättern sind  gut erreichbar. 
Besonders gut gefällt mir, dass man die Schriftgröße auf das  individuell bevorzugte Maß vergrößern oder verkleinern kann. Als stark  kurzsichtiger Mensch hilft mir das enorm weiter. Verbunden mit der  Möglichkeit anzugeben, wie viele Wörter pro Zeile angezeigt werden  sollen, kann man sich hier auch ein angenehmes Schriftbild einstellen. 

Anfangs dachte ich, die Tasten seien zu klein, als dass man sie  bequem nutzen könnte. Doch diese Befürchtung hat sich nicht  bewahrheitet. Man kann alle Tasten sehr bequem bedienen, sie haben einen  guten Druckpunkt und lassen sich gut nutzen. 

Die Menüführung ist recht übersichtlich gestaltet. Nachdem ich die  Bedienungsanleitung gelesen hatte, fand ich mich auch spielend zurecht. 

Bücher per WLAN herunter laden ist wirklich der Hit. Keine 6 Sekunden und ich kann das erstandene Buch lesen. 
Dadurch, dass ich, wegen des größeren Angebotes und des geringeren  Preises, sehr viele englische Bücher lese, kann ich hier nur kurz  warnen, dass eine *och, nur noch das eine Buch, ist ja so günstig*  Suchtgefahr besteht . 

Ein weiterer Pluspunkt besteht in der schnellen Ladezeit beim  Umblättern. Bei Vergleichen im Laden mit anderen Geräten, fiel mir sehr  negativ auf, dass diese beim Umblättern bis zu 7 Sekunden brauchten. 
Der Kindle reagiert hier promt. 
Die E-Ink Technologie hat mich am Anfang öfter gefoppt, so dass ich,  wenn ich lange Zeit gelesen habe, teilweise für Momente wirklich  glaubte, ich lese eine Zeitung.  

Man kann Textpassagen markieren, Lesezeichen setzen, Kommentare  einfügen. Kinderleicht kommt man dann über das Menü wieder an diese  Stellen, kann sie bearbeiten oder löschen. 
Ein Lesezeichen zu setzen, ist eigentlich gar nicht nötig. Anfangs  setzte ich immer eines, wenn ich mit dem Lesen aufhörte. Doch  mittlerweile schicke ich das Gerät einfach nur "Schlafen", wie der  Hersteller es selbst nennt , indem ich den Powerslide betätige, so  dass das Gerät abschaltet. Beim erneuten Einschalten, befindet man sich  automatisch auf der letzten Seite. 

Der Kindle merkt sich, auf welcher Seite man in welchem Buch gewesen  ist. Wenn ich also in Buch A sagen wir, bei 27% des Buchinhaltes  stoppe, ins Hauptmenü wechsle, ein anderes Buch (B) anwähle, und dort  weiter lese. Dann wird das Gerät einen, wenn man zu Buch A zurück kehrt,  wieder exakt bei den 27% absetzen, bei denen man vorher war. 

Man kann das Gerät Passwortverschlüsseln. 

Der Ladevorgang - von ganz Leer zu ganz voll - dauert nur 3-4 Stunden. Mit Adapterkabel kann man, wie gesagt, weiter lesen. 

Alle I-Pad Besitzer die ich kenne (momentan 6) werden grün vor Neid, wenn sie bei Sonne mal auf mein Display gucken  




Mischpunkt, zwischen Pro und Contra: 

Es werden keine Seitenzahlen angezeigt. Das hat mich anfangs  irritiert. Am unteren Bildschirmrand läuft permanent eine Prozentanzeige  mit. Mittlerweile stört es mich nicht mehr.  

Beim Laden über die Steckdose, wird das Gerät etwas unhandlich. Da  der Steckerplatz am unteren Ende des Kindles angebracht ist, hängt dort  dann logischerweise auch das Ladekabel raus. D. h. ein gemütliches  Ablegen des Readers auf dem Brust-/Bauchbereich ist für die Dauer des  Ladens beim Lesen nicht möglich; es sei denn, mann verzichtet in der  Zeit auf das Tastenfeld, und stellt per Einstellungen das Anzeigedisplay  einfach auf den Kopf, was durchaus möglich ist, mich aber stört. 

Manche Bücher haben keine Kapitelunterteilungs-Marker. In der  Prozentanzeige unten, sind bei den meisten Büchern kleine schwarze  Dreiecke plaziert, an verschiedenen Stellen. Man kann über die  Menüführung, oder durch Drücken der Rechts-Links Schalter am  Steuerkreuz, dort hin und her springen. Meistens findet man diese  Dreiecke bei neuen Kapiteln. 
Nicht alle Bücher haben diese Markierungen. Das ist nur insofern  schade, als dass man dann eben Seite für Seite zurückblättern muss,  sollte man in einem vorigen Kapitel etwas suchen, das man zu markieren  vergessen haben sollte. 
Da das aber wohl nicht auf dem Mist von Amazon gewachsen ist, kann  und sollte man das nicht überbewerten. - Mich störts nicht, wollte es  der Vollständigkeit wegen, nur erwähnen. 

Um das Gerät sicher vor Kratzern etc. zu schützen, kann man sich diverse Schutzhüllen dazu kaufen. 
Ich kaufte mir eine Amazon Kindle-Lederhülle - erhältlich für  momentan 34,99 Euro. Die Lederhülle ist sehr hochwertig verarbeitet,  liegt gut, wenn auch schwer, in der Hand.  
Man kann den Kindle hier in spezielle Schienenhalterungen  einklipsen, welche die in der Lederhülle eingebaute Leselampe mit  Energie direkt vom Kindle versorgen. 
Die Leselampe hat eine gute Stärke. Einige sagen, sie sei für den  unteren Teil des Displays zu schwach, für mich jedoch ist die Leistung  mehr als ausreichend. Man kann alles gut Lesen. Die Lampe zieht  natürlich nur Akkuzeit ab, wenn sie in Betrieb ist. 




Contra: 

Manko - die Schienenhalterungen sind so filigran, dass man durch  eine unachtsame Bewegung die Halterungen mit dem Kindle abbrechen kann. 
Um das zu verhindern, kann man sich in Amerika kleine Metallklemmen,  die mit Kunststoff überzogen sind, kaufen. Eine Klemme kostet knappe 5  Euro, Zoll und Post kosten dann auch nochmal 10. Man kann sie nur über  Kreditkarte kaufen. In Deutschland gibts diese Dinger nicht. 
Die Hülle erfüllt zwar 100 % ihre Aufgabe (zusammen mit den Klemmen,  von denen ich mir 2 gekauft habe), man sollte sich evtl. aber doch  überlegen, ob man nicht eine andere Lösung vorzieht - Es gibt ja auch  extra Leselampen für den Kindle, die man zusammen mit einer anderen  Hülle kaufen könnte.  
Alles in Allem bin ich mit der Hülle aber sehr zufrieden. Auch wenn ich sie wirklich nur noch zum reinen Transport nutze. 
Auf Dauer ist mir Hülle + Kindle sonst zu schwer. Man wollte es ja schließlich leichter  


Wie oben erwähnt, kann man den Kindle mit einem Passwort schützen. 
Negativ hierbei finde ich: 
In dem Feld, in dem man das PW angibt, sieht man immer den zuletzt  eingetippten Buchstaben/Zahl/whatever. D. h., wenn mein PW  "Wurstbrot123" sein sollte, tippe ich W - man sieht das W dann im  Tastenfeld - u - dann wird das W als * ausgeblendet, dafür sieht man  aber das - u -, - r - nun steht hier **r  etc. pp. Komme ich zu den  Zahlen, muss ich die Sonderzeichenbar aufrufen. Dort navigiere ich mit  Hilfe des Steuerkreuzes zu den gewünschten Zahlen. Ein eventueller  Mitseher hat also hier einen noch besseren Blick auf das Geschehen. 
Vielleicht bin ich etwas überempfindlich, aber ich lasse mir nunmal  nicht gern in meine Passwörter schauen  Deshalb sehe ich zu, dass  hinter/neben mir, niemand sitzt, wenn ich hastig durch mein Passwort  tippe. 

Man muss den Kindle Stromadapter zum Laden an der Steckdose extra kaufen (kostet zur Zeit 19,99 bei Amazon).  
Man erhält dann das weiße Ladekabel noch einmal, welches schon im  Lieferumfang des Kindle enthalten war, zusammen mit dem Adapterteil,  welcher auf das USB Ende des Kabels gesetzt werden kann. 
Reine Geldmacherei. 
Läd man den Kindle normal über USB / PC, kann man das Gerät während des Ladevorgangs nicht gleichzeitig benutzen. 


Ich hoffe, ich habe nix vergessen. Sonst werde ich, unter Umständen, von Zeit zu Zeit die Rezension einfach mal aktualisieren.  
Trotz der Negativaspekte würde ich mich jeder Zeit wieder für den  Kindle entscheiden - ich würde mich wohl lediglich nach einer anderen  Hülle umschauen, damals gab es noch nicht so viele.  
Deshalb erhält das Gerät von mir auch die volle Punktzahl. Die  wenigen negativen Aspekte sind zu verschmerzen. Der Kindle funktioniert  Topp - wie er soll. Alles andere ist Meckern auf hohem Niveau. Zwei der  Punkte stören mich am meisten: 
Dass man den Stromadapter für teures Geld dazukaufen muss, und dass  der Ladeslot für das Kabel am unteren Ende des Gerätes sitzt. Aber auch  das Geld für das Kabel ist bald vergessen, und man arrangiert sich  irgendwie mit dem Kabel, um seiner *Sucht* zu fröhnen. 

Also, worauf wartet ihr noch? Kauft euch das Teil! 



Sie liest wirklich viel, und fuer unterwegs ist das Teil top, naja nicht nur fuer unterwegs 
Wenn man darauf achtet das die W-Lan Funktion immer deaktiviert ist, wenn man sie nicht braucht, haelt der Akku wesentlich laenger. kA ob das in der Rezension auch steht.


----------



## OctoCore (18. November 2011)

Der Weltbild-Reader taugt wohl schlicht nicht zum eBook-Genuss - 
Kurzfazit der c't im aktuellen Heft mit Reader-Test:


> Mit schlechten Bildschirmen, kurzen Laufzeiten und langsa*mer Bedienung disqualifizieren sich sowohl der Weltbild eBook Reader als auch der Archos 70b als E-Book-Reader.


----------



## NCphalon (18. November 2011)

Jop, man sollte definitiv drauf achten, dass ein echtes eInk Display verwendet wird.

Beim Kindle hat man halt diverse Einschränkungen, z.B. is man beim eBook-Kauf auf das Angebot von Amazon beschränkt, welches vergleichsweise wenige deutsche Bücher beinhaltet.


----------



## Lizz (18. November 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Sie liest wirklich viel, und fuer unterwegs ist das Teil top, naja nicht nur fuer unterwegs
> Wenn  man darauf achtet das die W-Lan Funktion immer deaktiviert ist, wenn  man sie nicht braucht, haelt der Akku wesentlich laenger. kA ob das in  der Rezension auch steht.



Ja steht mit bei, ohne W-Lan 3 Wochen, ohne 4 Wochen.

Mittlerweile hab ich auch nur die gleichen Bewertungen recherchieren können. Leider :p
Hab mir die dinger auch heut mal angeguckt (leider gingen manche nicht an). Hätte zwar nicht gedacht das es wirklich relevant wäre, aber man merkt es wirklich ob eines 180gramm oder 330 wiegt!
Ich hatte auch ein anderes, welches touchscreen und Farbe vorweisen konnte, mir angeguckt. Habe leider den Namen jetzt nicht im Kopf. Muss ich mir nochmal angucken gehen und bissien Internet durchwurschteln, wegen Akkulaufzeit und lesbaren Dateinformaten. Es kostete 100€ (99), aber auch wieder dort konnte man nicht mehr machen (ledeglich bis zur Passworteingabe >< (Keine Ahnung was sich Saturn dabei denkt). Der Screen reagierte recht fix bei leichtem Druck, was ich von den Sony dingern leider nicht sagen kann. Akkulaufzeit stand leider nicht dabei...
Das Kindle führt bisher. Werde jetzt nur nochmal morgen ein zweitesmal nachgucken und dann wird entschieden.

Ich danke euch für eure Meinung und Verminaard für die Mühe :p

Lizz


----------



## Verminaard (19. November 2011)

Vergiss die sogenannten Ebookreader mit farbigen Display. 
Die haben dieses eInk nicht. Das merkste, abgesehen von der Akkulaufzeit, spaetestens beim Lesen nach kurzer Zeit.
Ist wie lange Texte am Monitor zu lesen.
Abgesehen die anderen Schwachstellen von einem herkoemmlichen Display (Sonneneinstrahlung z.b.).
Der Nachteil von eInk ist halt, das es nur monochrom ist, nix Buntes.

Bevor wir den Kindle gekauft hatten, hatten wir auch einige andere Reader in den Haenden. 2 Geraete von Sony, und der von Thalia.
Anfangs war die Touchoberflaeche toll, naja so ca 10 Sekungen lang.
Das Umblaettern bei den Sonydingern dauerte lang. Beim Touchscreen hast halt die Fingerabdruecke, mich stoeren die.

Den Kindle hatten wir gekauft, ohne den je in der Hand zu haben, nur Aufgrund von Tests und Rezensionen.
Ich lese da auch meist die negativen Berichte, um zu erfahren was denn die Leute stoert und ob das fuer mich relevant ist.

Genug Werbung fuer Amazon gemacht 

mfG
V.

P.S. eins faellt mir noch ein: man kann durchaus eBooks ins Format vom Kindle konvertieren. Gibts passendes zu im Netz.


----------



## ruf!o (21. November 2011)

Also, ich kann dir den Kindle auch nur wärmstens ans Herz legen.
Ich habe nun seit 1,5 Wochen den Kindle Keyboard Wlan (gibts momentan nicht bei Amazon). Mit 1-2 Stunden lesen am Tag und ausgeschaltetem WLAN bin ich noch bei der ersten Akkuladung. Kann also noch nicht viel zur Laufzeit sagen. Das Ding hat solche Begeisterungsstürme im Bekanntenkreis ausgelöst das innerhalb kürzester zeit noch 3 leute einen Kindle bestellt haben (allerdings den für 99€). Auch der hat ein Top Display, ist aber für große Männerhände etwas schlechter zu halten finde ich. 
Leider kann der Kindle nicht das epub format, aber man kann ja so ziemlich alles umwandeln. Ich bin bisher super zufrieden mit meinem Kindle und kann das Gerät nur weiterempfehlen. Man sollte sich allerdings auch über einige sachen im klaren sein, wenn man einen ebookreader mit eInk display kauft:
1. Das display ist nicht beleuchtet -> im dunkeln brauchst du ne Lampe (halt wie beim echten buch. Mir war das klar, aber einige leute scheint das zu überraschen)
2. Mit dem Kindle kann man zwar theoretisch im Internet surfen (allerdings ist das weder schön noch schnell noch funktional). Diese Funktion läuft im Kindle aber auch unter dem Menüpunkt "experimentell".
3. Musik hören geht nur mit dem Kindle Keyboard, nicht mit dem neuen Kindle. Ist aber eh wenig komfortabel und auserdem hat man für sowas ein handy/mp3 player.

Sollte dir diese 3 Sachen wichtig sein, solltest du dich vielleicht eher nach einem Tablett umsehen. Ein ebook-reader ist ein ebook-reader. Und das was er soll, nämlich entspanntes lesen ermöglichen, erledigt der Kindle bei mir bisher bestens.

Ich hatte auch schon ein HP-TouchPad, ein Ipad und ein Base-Tab in der Hand. Zum surfen sind diese Geräte deutlich besser. Zum lesen und länger-in-einer-hand-halten sind mir diese Tabs aber zu schwer.

Ich würde mal einen Kindle bestellen. Wenn der nicht überzeugt, kannst du ihn ja in den ersten 14 Tagen wieder zurück schicken.

Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## Lizz (21. November 2011)

Nein ich will ihn schon ausschließlich zum Lesen benutzen ^^
Hab nur gerade noch entdeckt das der neue kindle touch in den USA erhältlich ist, aber mir langt es einfach nur zu lesen.
Ebooks mit beleuchteten habe ich mittlerweile ausgeschloßen (das ich das im Dunkeln nicht lesen kann hab ich auch gelesen und mich überzeugt es, das es doch viele so empfinden, als würden sie aus einem echten Buch/Zeitung lesen). Hätte eine touch edition einfach bevorzugt. Dazu gibt es keinen nennswerten Grund... 
Surfen, W lan etc. interessiert mich kein bissien.

Ich hab mich jetzt fürs "normale" Kindle entschieden, aber ich würd nur noch gerne Wissen ob es Sinnvoll wäre noch gleich ne Hülle dazu zubestellen. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es mit der Kratzbeständigkeit aussieht. Würde es nicht wollen ständig Kratzer vor der Nase zu haben.

Hier hab ich eben zwei, wobei ich sagen muss beim ersten is mir zu klobig und beim zweiten würd ich gern wissen ob es sauber nach hinten ausklappbar ist, damit es nicht stört. (am liebsten ohne, aber habe Angst! xD)

Erstes:
Marware jurni Kindle-Hülle, schwarz/schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Zweites:
http://www.amazon.de/Amazon-515-1057-00-Kindle-Lederhülle-Schwarz/dp/B004SD1XB0/ref=pd_sim_ce_4

Edit: ok mal genauer hingeguckt xD Ja man kann es komplett umklappen...

Dann halt nur noch offen ob es überhaupt nötig ist. Möchte nicht sinnlos 1/3 des Kindle preises nochmal draufzahlen, wenn es garnich lohnenswert ist


----------



## ruf!o (21. November 2011)

Ich habe für meinen Kindle Keyboard diese Hülle in schwarz:
Amazon Lederhülle für Kindle Keyboard Stahlblau: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop
Die Qualität ist wirklich top, aber selbst gekauft hätte ich sie mir für 35€ vermutlich nicht. Habe sie geschenk bekommen.

Meine Freundin hat sich für den neuen Kindle selbst eine Täschchen gehäkelt. Hier muss man den Kindle halt jedes mal komplett raus nehmen, was aber recht leicht geht. Wenn du willst, mach ich mal ein Foto und frag mal was sowas in etwa kosten würde.

€dit: Bei einer arbeistkollegin habe ich noch diese Hülle hier gesehen:
http://www.amazon.de/Exklusiv-Elfen...=sr_1_6?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1321882642&sr=1-6
Mit den gummibändern die da drüber gehen optisch kein knaller, aber funktional und eine ganze ecke günstiger.


Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## Chron-O-John (21. November 2011)

Also ich hab den Sony PRS-650 und bin super zufrieden damit. Touchscreen kannst mit eingabestift verwenden, dann gibts auch keine fingerwischer. Und umblättern kann man auch mit Knöpfen. Ich finde die "Tastatur" beim kindle eher störend. Das display dürfte 1:1 das gleiche sein. Hatte schon beide in der Hand, displaymäßig kein Unterschied. Von der software find ich den Sony besser. Für "noobs" ist der Kindle wahrscheinlich angenehmer.


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2011)

Also wenn es ein Kindle wird dann führt imho nichts an dem "keyboard 3g" vorbei.
Gratis 3G zum Nachschub laden(z.B. in den USA und in der Schweiz sogar komplett Internet, ansonsten nur der Kindle Shop und Wikipedia) quasi überall auf der Welt ist gerade im Urlaub(und zumindest ich lese da mehr als Zuhause) einfach nur genial. Das keyboard an sich braucht man imho nicht wirklich(schon weil die "social networking" Funktionen in Deutschland nicht aktiv sind, im Amiland sind kurze Tweets zum Buch, Highlights über FB teilen etc. möglich) und nützt allenfalls wenn man was bei Wikipedia sucht, leider gibt es aber keins mit 3G ohne Tasta.

Solang kein DRM verwendet wird kann das Kindle übrigens auch aus Fremdquellen gefüttert werden. Sollte es das Format doch so mal nicht verstehen gibt es noch Calibre als Übersetzer.

Dazu kommt halt die Tatsache dass das Ding von Amazon subventioniert wird und damit ziemlich günstig ist. Das wird dann zwar im Kindleshop theoretisch wieder "abbezahlt", aber viel besser sind die Preise wo anders auch nicht und Absatz zwei gilt ja weiterhin  .

Zum Thema Hülle:
Ich hab die hier und war damit auch schon am Strand etc.:
http://www.amazon.de/Eco-nique-natü...al-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1321895126&sr=1-1-catcorr
Damit fühlt es sich imo noch mehr nach Buch an.


----------



## Lizz (22. November 2011)

Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Sony PRS-650 und bin super  zufrieden damit. Touchscreen kannst mit eingabestift verwenden, dann  gibts auch keine fingerwischer. Und umblättern kann man auch mit  Knöpfen. Ich finde die "Tastatur" beim kindle eher störend. Das display  dürfte 1:1 das gleiche sein.


 
Ich habe mitlerweilse zu oft gelesen das die elektro Tinte überzeugt, deswegen bleib ich beim Kindle. Hatte auch 2 Sony´s in der Hand und haben mich persönlich nicht überzeugt.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Also wenn es ein Kindle wird dann führt imho nichts an dem "keyboard 3g" vorbei.
> Gratis 3G zum Nachschub laden(z.B. in den USA und in der Schweiz sogar  komplett Internet, ansonsten nur der Kindle Shop und Wikipedia) quasi  überall auf der Welt ist gerade im Urlaub(und zumindest ich lese da mehr  als Zuhause) einfach nur genial.
> 
> Solang kein DRM verwendet wird kann das Kindle übrigens auch aus  Fremdquellen gefüttert werden. Sollte es das Format doch so mal nicht  verstehen gibt es noch Calibre als Übersetzer.
> ...



Ich sehe momentan kein Grund fürs 3G. Ich habe mir mittlerweile soviele PDF Bücher am start, das ich ca 2 Jahre was zu lesen habe xD. Die evtl 1std. im Jahr mir paar Bücher laden, werd ich ja wohl noch haben. Lieber die Stunde, anstatt der Aufpreis + die eher irrelevante Tastatur für mich.

Calibre kannt ich nicht, denke ich werde mich aber erst mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen, wenn ich mal Probs habe. Bisher sind es reine PDF datein. 

Anscheinend hat jeder ne Hülle. Deine sieht wirklich wirklich geil aus, aber leider dann nicht für meines, aber das zweite gepostete von mir find ich schlicht und schön. Werds denk ich auch dabei belassen.

Ich danke euch für die Infos


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2011)

Eine "normale" PDF ist nicht wirklich ein eBook geeignetes Format. Dort werden z.B. Fonts mit gespeichert und die breite das Dokuments ist fest gelegt. In Mobi/Epub(ersteres ist Kindle Standard, letzteres Industriestandard) etc. dagegen werden nur der generelle Schrifttyp(Überschrift, kursiv etc.) und wichtige Umbrüche(Kapitelende, Absatz) vorgegeben. Daraus kann dann der Reader eine schöne Darstellung mit angepassten Fonts etc. basteln.
Calibre kann aber(wenn das im pdf Text ist und nicht "ein Bild von einem Text") die Umwandlung von PDF nach Mobi/Epub durchführen.

Falls du es nicht eh schon kennst: Hier gibts x freie Bücher(weil copyright abgelaufen):
Project Gutenberg - free ebooks


----------



## Lizz (22. November 2011)

Nein ist text und nicht nur ein Bild xD
Ok danke für die Info.
Bin gerade auf arbeit also kann ich grad nix machen.
Heute wird bestellt und mal gucken wann es ankommt. Wenn ich dann noch Probs damit habe (denke mal eher nicht) meld ich mich mal bei dir.


----------



## mixxed_up (22. November 2011)

Lizz schrieb:


> Nein ist text und nicht nur ein Bild xD
> Ok danke für die Info.
> Bin gerade auf arbeit also kann ich grad nix machen.
> Heute wird bestellt und mal gucken wann es ankommt. Wenn ich dann noch Probs damit habe (denke mal eher nicht) meld ich mich mal bei dir.


 
Kannst du hier auch noch einen Erfahrungsbericht reinschreiben? Habe ebenfalls vor mir ein Kindle zu kaufen.


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2011)

"Meine" Hülle gibts übrigens doch fürs Kindle 4:
Tuff-Luv Natural Hemp case cover for Amazon Kindle 4 (Book Style) - Mocha Brown - Tuff-Luv.com

Im Endeffekt ist das eh der Verkäufer dieses Typs, auch wenn man halt manche Bestellungen über Amazon aufgeben kann.

@mixxed_up: Imo kann man eInk jemandem der es nicht kennt nur sehr schwer beschreiben. Zumindest irgend einen "richtigen" eBook Reader musst du dir einfach mal in Natura ansehen.


----------



## Chron-O-John (22. November 2011)

Lizz schrieb:


> Ich habe mitlerweilse zu oft gelesen das die elektro Tinte überzeugt, deswegen bleib ich beim Kindle. Hatte auch 2 Sony´s in der Hand und haben mich persönlich nicht überzeugt.


 Ähm genau deswegen hab ich dir ja den PRS 650 ans Herz gelegt. Der hat auch ein E-Ink display. Meiner Meinung nach sogar exakt das gleicht, wie ein kindle.


----------



## mixxed_up (22. November 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @mixxed_up: Imo kann man eInk jemandem der es nicht kennt nur sehr schwer beschreiben. Zumindest irgend einen "richtigen" eBook Reader musst du dir einfach mal in Natura ansehen.


 
Kannst du denn wenigstens sagen, was der große Unterschied zwischen dem eInk und einem normalen Display ist? Was macht es einzigartig?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. November 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Kannst du denn wenigstens sagen, was der große Unterschied zwischen dem eInk und einem normalen Display ist? Was macht es einzigartig?


 
das es den generierten inhalt auch ohne strom weiter anzeigt und dadurch im endeffekt nur bei der seitenumschaltung mit energie versorgt wird.


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2011)

Das ist technisch einfach vollkommen anders. 
Bei einem TFT-Bildschirm nimmst du Licht was durch einen umschaltbaren (Farb-)Filter gejagt wirst so dass dann eine Masse von Lichtpunkten das Bild ergibt.
Bei einem eInk Display hast du eine Fläche voll von Zellen mit zwei Farbpartikeln(bei den meisten eBooks nur schwarz und weiß, weiß und rot etc. sind aber auch möglich) die durch anlegen von Spannung vertauscht werden und dann in ihrer neuen Stellung liegen bleiben. 
Ein schwarzer Punkt ist also physikalisch da und nicht nur ein "undurchlässiger Punkt auf einem Lichtdurchlässigem Schirm". Ausserdem musst du die Ausgabe nicht mehr anrühren da die Partikel sich nicht freiwillig wieder verdrehen("0Hz" Bildwiederholrate, also 0 mal pro Sekunde ein flimmern).

Eben weil das so erklärt alles etwas futuristisch klingt hilft nur selbst anschauen.


----------



## mixxed_up (22. November 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist technisch einfach vollkommen anders.
> Bei einem TFT-Bildschirm nimmst du Licht was durch einen umschaltbaren (Farb-)Filter gejagt wirst so dass dann eine Masse von Lichtpunkten das Bild ergibt.
> Bei einem eInk Display hast du eine Fläche voll von Zellen mit zwei Farbpartikeln(bei den meisten eBooks nur schwarz und weiß, weiß und rot etc. sind aber auch möglich) die durch anlegen von Spannung vertauscht werden und dann in ihrer neuen Stellung liegen bleiben.
> Ein schwarzer Punkt ist also physikalisch da und nicht nur ein "undurchlässiger Punkt auf einem Lichtdurchlässigem Schirm". Ausserdem musst du die Ausgabe nicht mehr anrühren da die Partikel sich nicht freiwillig wieder verdrehen("0Hz" Bildwiederholrate, also 0 mal pro Sekunde ein flimmern).
> ...


 
Okay, hört sich sehr interessant an. Die Darstellungsqualität ist also im Endeffekt absolut ruhig, wie bei einem richtigen Buch?


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2011)

Eben darum geht es ja bei dem ganzen TamTam um eBook Reader.
Wäre das nicht so könnte man ja auch gleich ein iPad, Kindle Fire o.Ä. nehmen.

Das einzige Blinken hast du beim weiterblättern. Es wird zuerst die Darstellung invertiert und dann die neue gezeichnet, sonst würde die Gefahr bestehen dass du Geisterbilder behältst. Da gewöhnt man sich aber überraschend schnell dran


----------



## Verminaard (22. November 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Okay, hört sich sehr interessant an. Die Darstellungsqualität ist also im Endeffekt absolut ruhig, wie bei einem richtigen Buch?


 
Ist es.
Ich sehe nur Vorteile von eBooks.
.)Das Geraet ist leicht 
.)du bekommst sehr viele Buecher da drauf (Kindle Keyboard hat 4GB Speicher, ein eBook um die 300kb wenn ich mich da nicht komplett verhaue)
.)beim Lesen hast du nicht wirklich Nachteile wie bei einem herkoemmlichen Display
.)dadurch das nur beim umblaettern Strom verbraucht wird, haelt der Akku sehr lange
.)Sonneinstrahlung ist kein Thema, ist halt wirklich fast wie ein Buch
.)beim Kindle ein Buch kaufen ist ne Sache von wenigen Sekunden, bis es lesebereit ist
.)du kannst deine Buecher archivieren und ordnen
.)du ersparst dir ein Buecherregal (was auch ein Nachteil sein kann)
.)du kannst ein Woerterbuch mit einbinden: Beispiel: meine Frau liest auch viele englische Buecher, gibt aber einige Woerter die sie nicht kennt oder vergessen hat; Wort markieren, Woerterbuch aufrufen, freuen ueber die Uebersetzung (kostet allerdings Akku weil da einige Seiten gewechselt werden)
.)du kannst Schriftgroesse deinen Wuenschen anpassen, fuer kurzsichtige Menschen sehr toll
.)der Kindle setzt dir automatisch Lesezeichen: wenn du ein Buch liest und du machst ein anderes auf, merkt er sich wo du beim anderen Buch warst, abgesehen davon kannst du Lesezeichen selbst platzieren wo du magst
.)mehr faellt mir im Moment nicht ein

Nachteile:
.)das deutsche eBooksortiment ist leider noch nicht ganz so weit vorne; Buchdrucklobby sei Dank, deswegen auch fast die gleichen Preise bei uns zu gebundenen Ausgaben
.)das "ich hab ein Buch in der Hand Feeling" hast du halt nicht, du hast ein Stueck Technik in der Hand, mich persoenlich stoert das ueberhaupt nicht,
gibt aber genug Leute die das mit als Hauptgrund gegen eBookreader verwenden, warum auch immer
.)trotz sehr langer Akkulaufzeit darf man halt nie vergessen das dieses Teil doch ab und an geladen werden muss
.)das Kindleeigene Format, woebei mit Calibri geht das eigentlich auch ganz gut, die Formatierung mag bei einigen Sachen nicht so ganz 100%ig hinhauen, aber man kann damit arbeiten

So genug Werbung gemacht 

Viel Spass mit deinem neuen eBookreader


----------



## mixxed_up (22. November 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> [...]


 
Gute Werbung, hab es soeben bestellt. 

Wie ich gelesen habe, blinkts nur alle 10 Seiten (beim Kindle 4 zumindest). Das ist gut, weil ich mich so schnell nicht daran gewöhnen werde. Aber übermorgen wird gelesen, und nicht zu knapp.


----------



## Lizz (23. November 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Kannst du hier auch noch einen Erfahrungsbericht reinschreiben? Habe ebenfalls vor mir ein Kindle zu kaufen.


 
Wird gemacht. Gestern bestellt. Mal gucken wann es an kommt. Ich werde mir aber ca. eine Woche damit zeitnehmen, damit ich einen ordentlichen Gesamteindruck bekomme.

Was Olstyle und  Verminaard sagen kann ich nur bestätigen, was auch andersweitig für Eindrücke enstanden sind. Gerade das Gefühl sowie aus einem Buch oder Zeitung zu lesen find ich super. Wenn das einz oder zwei Leute mir nur gesagt/geschrieben hätten, dann hätte ich es einfach nicht geglaubt, aber es waren einfach zu viele um es nicht zu glauben.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. November 2011)

Eigentlich sehr interessant, allerdings würde ich es mir nur kaufen wenn es wirklich alle/sehr viele Bücher im ebook Format geben würde..


----------



## Lizz (23. November 2011)

Ich kann nicht klagen :p Das was ich will gibt es auch ^^


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2011)

Ich lese halt gerne auf Englisch. Da gibt es wirklich mehr als genug Auswahl. 
Nur bei Fred Vargas Büchern ist es momentan ziemlich Mau in jedweder Sprache.


----------

